# If You Could Choose Your Type, Which Would You Choose?



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

I don't know much about cognitive functions, I've just started reading a bit about them. Without taking cognitive functions into consideration, I'd definitely stick with INFP, but some other types have cognitive functions that sound preferable to me. I think I would rather have the cognitive functions of ENFP, INTJ, and INFJ than INFP. I like the order of ENFP's functions better. I'd rather have intuition first, followed by feeling, thinking, then sensing. I like Fi, which is why INFJ wouldn't be totally ideal. I think Se sounds preferable to Si, which is why I like INFJ and INTJ, but I also wouldn't like to prefer thinking over feeling. I think I'd like to be an INFP with Ne, Fi, Te, Se as my cognitive functions. I don't think I'd rather be an extrovert, a thinking type, or a judging type over the way I am, but I like the cognitive functions of those types? Am I really off on my understanding of cognitive functions anyway? Haha. Would it be possible for me to develop my Te to the point that I use it more than my Si? Same with Ne over Fi? So, I'd still be introverted, but my cognitive functions would look like ENFP? Also, would you change your type if you could, what would you choose, and why?


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

As in make the choice while not having a type?

How would I choose if I found myself in such a place I do not know.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

All I want in life is to be an ENTP :sad:

Ne Ti Fe Si

To me it's the perfect combination and order --- in theory.


----------



## Reveriending (Jun 21, 2013)

INTJ. Life would be so much better without Fe getting in the way of everything, and having Te as aux. for Ni would be great.


----------



## musician_enigma (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope, ISTP is perfect for me. Although, I've tried looking at the cognitive functions and ordering them for myself (as if I were brand new to MBTI and didn't know the functions for an ISTP), but I'm still learning. Most certainly, Ti is my primary function (I wouldn't change that), and neither Ni, Ne, Fi, or Fe are my secondary function. Ne as a secondary would make me INTP, but I prefer Se there.
According to the last test I took for fun, my function order is Ti, Te, Se, Fe, Si, Ne, Ni, Fi *shrugs*
With my current knowledge/limited expertise with the cognitive functions, I can't quite analyze those results to determine what it means overall and ascertain how accurate it is for me.

On a different note, but relating... I kinda envy/admire those who can effortlessly and effectively express both their thoughts and feelings socially. I've become much better at expressing my thoughts (confidently and even assertively). Deeper feelings are a monster though... using my thinking to express tougher feelings seems to be the strategy that would make it easier. Although, it's too impersonal, indirect, ambiguous, vague, and unpassionate in situations I would want to be intimate or fearlessly "test the waters", but it's super safe, allowing me to remain distant then jump back to my observation mode with no consequence.

What cognitive functions all that relates to... everything but Ne/Ni? I'm not sure.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

am i allowed to choose myself? id hate to be anyone else.
but if i had no choice, id pick infj. they dont seem that miserable. superstitious yes, but at least, not miserable.. alternatively, if i get to choose what kind of infj: a female, witch, an evil, evil beautiful empathic witch like .. dont remember her name, but the main protagonist of merlin.

at times she was like this: "i FEEL his pain. hes DYING. MHH!" and squirming on a bed all sexy while at it! =D
i find that irresistably sexy.


----------



## Reveriending (Jun 21, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> am i allowed to choose myself? id hate to be anyone else.
> but if i had no choice, id pick infj. they dont seem that miserable. superstitious yes, but at least, not miserable.. alternatively, if i get to choose what kind of infj: a female, witch, an evil, evil beautiful empathic witch like .. dont remember her name, but the main protagonist of merlin.
> 
> at times she was like this: "i FEEL his pain. hes DYING. MHH!" and squirming on a bed all sexy while at it! =D
> i find that irresistably sexy.


Not miserable? You should come past our sub-forum


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd probably choose the type I wouldn't be happy with, because I'd forget I can be quite happy being me.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

I relate very well with INTP's, but I will never, nor do I have any particular desire to 'be' one of them.

Actually, I'm quite content within my ISTP-ish personality, but I kind of idealize being ISxP. I think a 50/50 F/T split (instead of the 30/70-ish I test as now) would be just perfect. I'm working on it.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

There's quite a few.







ESFJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESTJ.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Are cognitive functions always consistent with type? I just assumed they were because when I was reading about cognitive functions it listed the ones for each type. But do some people have cognitive functions that aren't the normal ones for their type? I don't really know if Fi, Ne, Si, and Te are really mine if that's the case. I assumed they were because I type as an INFP and that's what the functions are supposed to be for that type? Can you guys tell me something to make me feel better about Si? From the small amount I've read about it it sounds like that's where things like tradition and fear of change kinda stem from? That's what makes me feel uncomfortable about my type using it, especially over Te. I really like N and prefer it over S completely, but it sounds like Se is all about direct experience and living in the moment which is totally cool and what makes me infatuated with XSTP types.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Do you guys think most introverts would prefer to be the extroverted version of their type? I don't wish I was extroverted, but I still prefer ENFP's cognitive functions. My INTJ friend said he thought ENTJ is the best type and I thought, "Are you mad?" I think INTJs are better leaders and more insightful than ENTJs(that isn't to say I don't think ENTJs are cool too ) and wouldn't they be better able to use their Fi too, since it's tertiary for INTJ and inferior for ENTJ? What do you guys think about this? Are their any extroverts around that would rather be introverts?


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

reckless summer nights said:


> There's quite a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you like about those types? I'd rather be ENFJ than any of them.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

default settings said:


> As in make the choice while not having a type?
> 
> How would I choose if I found myself in such a place I do not know.


Yeah, it's hypothetical. You really can't speculate? What if I were to ask what type you think is the most interesting or attractive?


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

spectralsparrow said:


> All I want in life is to be an ENTP :sad:
> 
> Ne Ti Fe Si
> 
> To me it's the perfect combination and order --- in theory.


Can you help me understand the difference between Ti and Te? I know all my friends that use a lot of Te tend to analyze trivial things. I was talking to some ISTPs on this forum and they were talking to me about analyzing people they like and it sounded really different and flattering instead of annoying. The way my INTP friend analyzes people is also really touching and fun. Is it that Ti types ask more what questions and like to sort out the why internally, whereas Te types need to do that part externally and so I end up feeling like they're criticizing me by asking me to justify myself? Are there other differences between Te and Ti that I need to understand? Thanks.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

chachacharlie said:


> INTJ. Life would be so much better without Fe getting in the way of everything, and having Te as aux. for Ni would be great.


What do you think of INXJ? I have an INXJ friend who is like an open wound. He can be really neurotic, it takes him the longest time to trust anyone in the tiniest way, he's afraid of things like accepting gifts because he doesn't know how to act, and he gives really big apologies for things that are no big deal. He's my oldest friend and we totally get each other and appreciate each other, but a lot of people find him really hard to deal with. Has anybody else known any INXJs? What were they like?


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

LittleOrange said:


> Esfp


Why would you rather be an extrovert? I think ISFPs are really special.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> am i allowed to choose myself? id hate to be anyone else.
> but if i had no choice, id pick infj. they dont seem that miserable. superstitious yes, but at least, not miserable.. alternatively, if i get to choose what kind of infj: a female, witch, an evil, evil beautiful empathic witch like .. dont remember her name, but the main protagonist of merlin.
> 
> at times she was like this: "i FEEL his pain. hes DYING. MHH!" and squirming on a bed all sexy while at it! =D
> i find that irresistably sexy.


You sure are.  INFJs are great.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

chachacharlie said:


> Not miserable? You should come past our sub-forum


On socionics there's a poll for which type is the most unhappy and INFP got the most votes with INFJ in second. I picked INFJ because they tend to put others before themselves and most INFPs don't do that, or at least not when it comes to anything that really matters to us. I also think INTJs and ISTJs probably have it harder than INFPs. What type do you guys think tends to have the hardest time finding happiness?


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I understand where people come from when it comes to idealizing themselves as someone in their minds. Some of us are capable of even putting on that as our "outfit" sometimes and feeling rather content. However, those episodes are rather short lived, at least for me they are. I am rather content with myself as of now. I am much more confident and don't usually care for what others think of me. I am still not entirely certain of me being an ISTP, but I am sticking with that for now.

As for everyone including myself, what's important is that you truly realize who you are inside (which may take several years) and you follow that. I know it sounds corny, but you will never be happy being anyone else. Now, I hear several voices in the near future saying, "That's a loud of BS. Everyone loves this one guy and he is xxxx MBTI type." A theory of mine is that the reason you envy or idolize this individual is because the functions he or she prefers are actually your weaknesses and where you lack. For example, an ENFJ will have very little difficulty making friends and being well-liked, possibly popular while that scene doesn't really come for an INTP, at least easily and if that is their thing. If you have ever heard that saying that "It's all mental" or "It's all in your head", then you might understand that you are favoring what you lack and therefore when you never look at your strengths, you are bound to never like yourself. There are some things we will never have in life and it is as simple as that. We all have to suck it up sometime and deal with it instead of bitching about it all the time. Whining never gets us anywhere and is not attractive to anyone which will bring you further down.

You need to pick yourself up by realizing your true type (which again, may take several years to truly isolate) and understand your strengths. There is nothing wrong with developing our weaknesses out of their pits, but we can't keep shoveling dirt in their holes all the time because you are going to tire quickly and easily. Your top two functions are your mountains and you need to learn how to keep yourself on top of them and not keep looking down. If you always stare down, you will never see how to get to the top of your summit. Stop hating yourself and start liking yourself. I know it isn't like a light switch, but what have you got to lose? You only have one life and you are going to spend it in a pity party? Hell no. Get up off your ass and be who you want to be. Now, there will be twists and turns along the way because life becomes complicated, but keep it simple as possible in your head. Big problems? 'Nah! Not at all. You've got them under control and when your world starts to turn upside down, find a friend or two that you know loves you unconditionally and seek them for support because it is going to be needed sometime. If you don't have someone, I am here for ya. We all need someone.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

holysouljellyroll said:


> I don't pretend to know exactly what can be done, but there's promise in the occupy movement and there are certain goals that are good starting places. One of the first things to try to do is end the war on drugs. I don't just mean weed. Mass incarceration is a much deeper problem than drugs. America has more of its own citizens imprisoned than anywhere else on the planet. More than China, more than Russia. America has a more disproportionate amount of it's minorities imprisoned than anywhere else. It isn't a crime, it's a public health issue, and it isn't a drug problem, it's a racial caste system. Places in Europe that have legalized drugs and moved all that law enforcement money to programs that actually help these people have no drug problem, whereas people die constantly in America from addiction. This is a common sense issue with evidence of absolutely positive results. It should be easy to fix this problem if enough of us just talk about it as often as we can. Especially with all the support we're starting to see for marijuana it's a matter of time before the US figures this out. The one thing we can all absolutely do immediately to begin ending world poverty is stop procreating and start adopting the number of children we each want to raise from impoverished places with no means of population control. There are a lot of really fundamental problems within the system, a lot of things I still feel powerless to change. But there is also so much to be excited about and so much that we really can do. I'm so happy to be a woman because it gives me the motivation I need to fight patriarchy. I'm so happy to be an American because of the potential it gives me to make things better in America and the rest of the world. The first thing to do is go against the current as an individual and that isn't selfish of you, it's the opposite of selfishness. The rich have been using the same trick for all time. They turn the poor against each other. All we have to do is be on everyone's side. Everyone in the 99%. Everyone a civil rights activist, everyone a feminist, everyone an LGBT activist, everyone who doesn't hold all the wealth working to make things better for everyone else who doesn't hold all the wealth. This is exactly what the rich are doing everything they can do avoid and it's all we have to do. All we have to do is love each other actively.


in my country, we are taught from birth that its selfish to be genuine. everyone has to behave the same way here. you dont, you get bullied, attacked, despised, and so on.

being an fe user.. i think my fe just naturally absorbs all this crap, so its very hard to shake it off.

we are also taught that its very selfish if you dont aim to have exactly the same kind of life everyone else here has, which is that of recklessness, workaholism, stupidity, and so on.

yes, finland used to be very different until this infrastructure crap took over. so i think it is the direction us is going too, a system change that is. it seems india is having the opposite from usa, a shift from a hippy culture to a capitalistic one.

although i dont know if system change is even possible. french revolution might hold some insight. finland also had a failed revolution at 1918's. dont know if any of these revolutions actually change anything fundamentally, but rather suprficially. but i guess it is possible indeed.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

For some reason, I've always thought it would be cool to be an ESTP. Way different than what I'm used to.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> in my country, we are taught from birth that its selfish to be genuine. everyone has to behave the same way here. you dont, you get bullied, attacked, despised, and so on.
> 
> being an fe user.. i think my fe just naturally absorbs all this crap, so its very hard to shake it off.
> 
> ...


Gradual reform may work better than revolution. Anarchist activists just behave as though they're already free. If enough people start living like communists, acting like they're living in a real democracy, in terms of how we interact with each other and exchange things with each other the country will change with them eventually. The communities that occupy activists develop are examples of this kind of thing. If enough people engaged in this for long enough the government will have to start doing things to conform to the way people are actually choosing to live their lives. This is one thought... The system that replaces the old also has to do with whether or not there's success, and it's hard to define success anyway. I'd rather have a system with room for improvement and the ability to adapt to changes in the society and people's actual needs, instead of one that is supposed to be self sustaining and perfect from the start.
Rather than shaking it off, you may be able to use it as a motivation to focus on things you might really be able to change. I don't mean I expect everyone to dedicate their whole lives to working on things like this, but for everyone to do what they feel able to. The most important thing is to educate people who are in favor of things that are hurting them. If most of the citizens are on the same page, that's the most powerful thing. Sometimes it can be hard enough just to get by in an oppressive system. I think it's important to do what we can, even when it's small, instead of giving up when we can't make any big changes.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Tru7h said:


> I understand where people come from when it comes to idealizing themselves as someone in their minds. Some of us are capable of even putting on that as our "outfit" sometimes and feeling rather content. However, those episodes are rather short lived, at least for me they are. I am rather content with myself as of now. I am much more confident and don't usually care for what others think of me. I am still not entirely certain of me being an ISTP, but I am sticking with that for now.
> 
> As for everyone including myself, what's important is that you truly realize who you are inside (which may take several years) and you follow that. I know it sounds corny, but you will never be happy being anyone else. Now, I hear several voices in the near future saying, "That's a loud of BS. Everyone loves this one guy and he is xxxx MBTI type." A theory of mine is that the reason you envy or idolize this individual is because the functions he or she prefers are actually your weaknesses and where you lack. For example, an ENFJ will have very little difficulty making friends and being well-liked, possibly popular while that scene doesn't really come for an INTP, at least easily and if that is their thing. If you have ever heard that saying that "It's all mental" or "It's all in your head", then you might understand that you are favoring what you lack and therefore when you never look at your strengths, you are bound to never like yourself. There are some things we will never have in life and it is as simple as that. We all have to suck it up sometime and deal with it instead of bitching about it all the time. Whining never gets us anywhere and is not attractive to anyone which will bring you further down.
> 
> You need to pick yourself up by realizing your true type (which again, may take several years to truly isolate) and understand your strengths. There is nothing wrong with developing our weaknesses out of their pits, but we can't keep shoveling dirt in their holes all the time because you are going to tire quickly and easily. Your top two functions are your mountains and you need to learn how to keep yourself on top of them and not keep looking down. If you always stare down, you will never see how to get to the top of your summit. Stop hating yourself and start liking yourself. I know it isn't like a light switch, but what have you got to lose? You only have one life and you are going to spend it in a pity party? Hell no. Get up off your ass and be who you want to be. Now, there will be twists and turns along the way because life becomes complicated, but keep it simple as possible in your head. Big problems? 'Nah! Not at all. You've got them under control and when your world starts to turn upside down, find a friend or two that you know loves you unconditionally and seek them for support because it is going to be needed sometime. If you don't have someone, I am here for ya. We all need someone.


I don't hate myself.  I'm definitely always trying to learn about myself and improve from within. I'm interested in learning about type and stuff and I thought this would be a good conversation to explore the strengths of different types. I hope I haven't made anyone feel bad about themselves thinking about what type they'd rather be. I was more focused on what cognitive functions would be best and how they really correlate to type, more than the idea of not being INFP or especially being someone other than myself. I don't wish I was someone else at all.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

ENTP ,coz then I would be able to befriend people easily .


----------



## imanonmd (May 9, 2013)

ENTP seems to have the most interesting functions so far. I really liked like it that they are Ne doms coupled with Si the fourth , less dwelling on the past, always thinking of new exciting ways to improve. Ne Ti seem like an awesome tool, allowing them to stand tall even in front of the XNTJs. And that tertiary Fe of theirs makes them likeable and tactful.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

holysouljellyroll said:


> Gradual reform may work better than revolution. Anarchist activists just behave as though they're already free. If enough people start living like communists, acting like they're living in a real democracy, in terms of how we interact with each other and exchange things with each other the country will change with them eventually. The communities that occupy activists develop are examples of this kind of thing. If enough people engaged in this for long enough the government will have to start doing things to conform to the way people are actually choosing to live their lives. This is one thought... The system that replaces the old also has to do with whether or not there's success, and it's hard to define success anyway. I'd rather have a system with room for improvement and the ability to adapt to changes in the society and people's actual needs, instead of one that is supposed to be self sustaining and perfect from the start.
> Rather than shaking it off, you may be able to use it as a motivation to focus on things you might really be able to change. I don't mean I expect everyone to dedicate their whole lives to working on things like this, but for everyone to do what they feel able to. The most important thing is to educate people who are in favor of things that are hurting them. If most of the citizens are on the same page, that's the most powerful thing. Sometimes it can be hard enough just to get by in an oppressive system. I think it's important to do what we can, even when it's small, instead of giving up when we can't make any big changes.


yes, youre doing it right. i want to develop a psychological theory that explains everything, and how people can reach maximum satisfaction in life without wasting time in stupidity. if i succeed, i guess that would make me a modern time jesus, lols. xD (oh wait, maybe theres already a religion that does this?)


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

I wouldnt change my type, i rather concentrate on growing as a person and getting over the weaknesses of my type. If i were to take the easy route and change my type to some that didnt have the weak sides of my type, i would be just switching weak sides to different sorts of weaknesses and be back at zero..


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

holysouljellyroll said:


> I don't hate myself.  I'm definitely always trying to learn about myself and improve from within. I'm interested in learning about type and stuff and I thought this would be a good conversation to explore the strengths of different types. I hope I haven't made anyone feel bad about themselves thinking about what type they'd rather be. I was more focused on what cognitive functions would be best and how they really correlate to type, more than the idea of not being INFP or especially being someone other than myself. I don't wish I was someone else at all.


That's fantastic. That wasn't just for you, but for anyone in general. I just want people to not feel inadequate and enjoy life as the individuals we are.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Naama said:


> I wouldnt change my type, i rather concentrate on growing as a person and getting over the weaknesses of my type. If i were to take the easy route and change my type to some that didnt have the weak sides of my type, i would be just switching weak sides to different sorts of weaknesses and be back at zero..


That makes sense, but depending on your goals certain strengths might help you more than others.


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

ENFJ, ENTJ or ENTP I'd say. ENFJs have scary awesome people skills that I'm quite jealous of, ENTJs seem like badass boss bitches with a powerful taking-over-the-world skill-set and ENTPs are the ultimate perfect trolls.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ENTJ for me....


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

ENTP... though I'm already pretty good at putting on the trollface. I have a dislike towards my Fi.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

idk, ENTP's a pretty nice deal

But taking that out of the equation, I'd either want to be a
ESTP: something about Se interests me, the ability all of the ESTPs I've met have to live in the moment really astonishes me. Idk I feel like I'd be happier as an ESTP
ENTJ: would be convenient to get shit done at such an intensity.


----------



## seapebble (Jul 19, 2013)

reckless summer nights said:


> There's quite a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'd actually choose ENFJ :laughing: hahahah.

Hey, most of these types are T! I would never want to be a thinker! Life would be too dry!


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd still be ENTP, although I'd be tempted to go ENTJ. But I'd ultimately choose ENTP again.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

holysouljellyroll said:


> Why would you rather be an extrovert? I think ISFPs are really special.


Aww, thank you! 

Well, I feel like I´d be more free as an ESFP....idk....


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't see a reason in becoming another type.
Then I would have to start from scratch dealing with a new type of cognitive imbalance.
Instead of having all the headway I've made in getting to the core of the issues that face me with this particular mix.
Being someone else is way overrated.
It comes from over idealizing their percived strengths and not realizing that they have unique challenges too.
Challenges that just as much need attention.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

ehm... i'd change the f abt myself . that's all. I'd be happy to be any other type as long as i'm no a feeler.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

INFJ - I feel so damn intellectually limited by my Si.


----------



## Alpha Shallows (Jan 20, 2013)

Cassieopeia said:


> INFJ - I feel so damn intellectually limited by my Si.



Si is a real intellectual annoyance sometimes, I fall victim to inferior Si a looot. Not in the same way as Si-doms might be frustrated obviously, but yeah, I get that.

I'd probably go either ENTP, ENFJ or INFJ. Maybe ENTP or ENFJ moreso.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

machneas said:


> Si is a real intellectual annoyance sometimes, I fall victim to inferior Si a looot. Not in the same way as Si-doms might be frustrated obviously, but yeah, I get that.
> 
> I'd probably go either ENTP, ENFJ or INFJ. Maybe ENTP or ENFJ moreso.


It's amazing for memorizing but horrible for ideation. I have not a creative bone in my body, and it makes me sad ;_; haha.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Shadow Logic said:


> I would be who I am today, nothing less.


Typical 8 ;p


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly I would love to be what ever type I actually am, if I could just figure that out.

I think most people would want to be an INFJ though cuz OMGKACAEOSOSHSMOSHSMOSH INFJs are the rarest type I NEED TO MAKE A YOUTUBE VIDEO ABOUT THIS AND TELL EVERYONE CUZ OMG I'M SO MUTHAPHUKKIN SPECIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William Renzee Zee (Oct 17, 2011)

ENTJ - I could really do with structure in my life and not be lazy. The flaws of being an ENTP


----------

